
#BreakUpAmazon – We're more than a little concerned about this merger - Deimorz
https://medium.com/roosevelt-institute/breakupamazon-2ef183c06552
======
TomMarius
Why should anyone have the right to decide that someone else doesn't have the
right to buy something with money they lawfully made from someone who is
willing to sell it?

~~~
smt88
Because that's the entire basis of society. Amazon gets the benefits of
existing in the US and it must give away some rights. You may want to research
Standard Oil.

I don't think Amazon is a monopoly yet, but monopolies are bad for everyone
except their shareholders, and Amazon shareholders aren't going to starve
either way.

~~~
TomMarius
Amazon paid taxes for the benefit of existing in the US, or didn't it? That's
what you call the "land of the free"?

~~~
smt88
Yup. Freedom isn't absolute, including freedom of speech. No freedom in the US
includes a right to harm others. Monopolies are harmful.

~~~
TomMarius
I don't share your belief, but it's common to start splitting the company when
it starts making problems - it's not illegal to be a monopoly, it's illegal to
abuse it. So again, I don't see any problem with the merger, Amazon didn't
abuse it at all.

------
danjoc
If the US breaks up Amazon, who's left to challenge Alibaba? Does China pinky
swear to break them up too?

~~~
smt88
If Alibaba were an Amazon competitor, the US wouldn't break up Amazon, would
they?

